# Favours



## kezza2012

What are you all doing? if your doing favours that is. 
i quite like the idea of doing little organsa bags filled with retro sweets ( everyone loves sweets right? lol) and seen these https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/11091130...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649, i work in a wholesalers so can get massive packs of the love heart sweets and the other retro type ones ​


----------



## ellebob

We're doing organza bags with heart shaped drugees for adults and big cellophane bags with toys wrapped in tissue paper for children/babies.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

We did the sweety thing, We got little boxes from ebay the mens boxes were shaped like a Tux and the womens shaped like a wedding dress. We got our sweets from the pound shop.


----------



## Lauren25

We are doing scratch cards for the adults and putting them in these little holders

https://www.pureinvitation.co.uk/themes/vintage-romance/product/vintage-romance-lottery-ticket-holder/

Then for the children i cant decide between chocolate heart shaped lollies or cake pops

https://www.totalmerchandise.co.uk/products/details/30g-Chocolate-Heart-Lolly

https://www.waitrose.com/shop/ProductView-10317--148585-Fiona+Cairns+Cake+Pop+Selection


----------



## aly888

We're doing scratchcard too and rolling them up inside a scroll with a rhyme on it, along the line of "if you win, share it with us!!" :lol: And for the younger kiddies we're putting together a little bunch of crayons and some free printed colouring sheets and some sweets together in a brown paper package. And for the older kids it'll be something like a cake pop or something :thumbup:
Now that I've written that all down it just sounds like epic work :haha:


----------



## kezza2012

aly888 said:


> We're doing scratchcard too and rolling them up inside a scroll with a rhyme on it, along the line of "if you win, share it with us!!" :lol: And for the younger kiddies we're putting together a little bunch of crayons and some free printed colouring sheets and some sweets together in a brown paper package. And for the older kids it'll be something like a cake pop or something :thumbup:
> Now that I've written that all down it just sounds like epic work :haha:

I see little packs on ebay i am considering get the little kids, colouring books with crayons etc.. and ooo i just had a thought...

I found this the other week https://mixthatdrink.com/skittles-vodka-tutorial/ maybe i could these for the adults in little bottles, like the miniture bottles, no idea where i would buy the bottles though? hmmm


----------



## aly888

Ooh I'll have a look at those packs :thumbup:

Your vodka idea sounds like a lot of effort, but different. I guess you have to be sure that every one of your guests drinks vodka though? And I'm sure iv seen little plastic miniatures for sale somewhere. Amazon maybe?


----------



## kezza2012

aly888 said:


> Ooh I'll have a look at those packs :thumbup:
> 
> Your vodka idea sounds like a lot of effort, but different. I guess you have to be sure that every one of your guests drinks vodka though? And I'm sure iv seen little plastic miniatures for sale somewhere. Amazon maybe?

Yeh thats very true, i had a quick google for those little bottles and i think its gonna work out quite expensive lol.. so i am probably gonna scrap that idea lol 

heres a couple of links for the kids packs 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_trksid=p5197.m570.l1311&_nkw=kids+favours&_sacat=0&_from=R40

i like these ones, 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Personal...Celebrations_Occasions_ET&hash=item19d24e8b52


----------



## aly888

Yeah I saw those. The ones I originally saw were these:

https://tabithaemma.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/kids1.jpg

and they totally go with my theme, but I'll have to put them together myself and throw in some free printables for them to colour in


----------



## ellebob

kezza2012 said:


> i like these ones,
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Personal...Celebrations_Occasions_ET&hash=item19d24e8b52

This is what I've got for the older ones then I'm going to add some bubbles, glowsticks, maybe sweets


----------



## dani_tinks

We had organza bags with green and blacks chocolate in. Also we had seed strips :)


----------



## Abigailly

I'm having tablet in a bit of netting. That way it goes with our Scottish theme and it means people aren't taking home little bits of rubbish that are just getting thrown away. They can eat it with the coffee.

The kids are getting little 'goodie bags' that will consist of bits to keep them entertained during speeches and the reception.

Also, after the church, I'm going to give the kids a little bag with juice and snacks and some bubble to keep them entertained during photos etc.


----------



## Lauren25

kezza2012 said:


> aly888 said:
> 
> 
> Ooh I'll have a look at those packs :thumbup:
> 
> Your vodka idea sounds like a lot of effort, but different. I guess you have to be sure that every one of your guests drinks vodka though? And I'm sure iv seen little plastic miniatures for sale somewhere. Amazon maybe?
> 
> Yeh thats very true, i had a quick google for those little bottles and i think its gonna work out quite expensive lol.. so i am probably gonna scrap that idea lol
> 
> heres a couple of links for the kids packs
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_trksid=p5197.m570.l1311&_nkw=kids+favours&_sacat=0&_from=R40
> 
> i like these ones,
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Personal...Celebrations_Occasions_ET&hash=item19d24e8b52Click to expand...




aly888 said:


> Yeah I saw those. The ones I originally saw were these:
> 
> https://tabithaemma.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/kids1.jpg
> 
> and they totally go with my theme, but I'll have to put them together myself and throw in some free printables for them to colour in

I love these, think I might change my mind!!
What kind of age group would you give these too?


----------



## aly888

Well my LO is nearly 3 and these plus some printed colouring/activity sheets will keep her amused for a while. Might put some cheapie poundland cracker type toys in them too :thumbup: As the kids get older you just include increasingly challenging activity sheets (word searches, 'decorate the cake' etc), but ultimately the favours would all look the same x


----------

